# Teléfono inalámbrico no funciona



## Escorpiuser (Sep 24, 2019)

He buscado en otros mensajes sobre teléfonos inalámbricos pero no he encontrado nada que me pueda servir. Por eso inicio este mensaje.

La otra noche mi esposa desconectó la fuente de alimentación del inalámbrico porque este emitía, cada cierto rato, un molesto bip-bip. Por la mañana y en adelante ya no funcionó. Ni recibía llamadas ni se podía ver la pantalla. No recuerdo si probamos a hacerlas, creo que no probamos.

Los días siguientes lo he estado revisando (en ratos) por ver qué le pasaba. Lo he abierto a ver si encontraba alguna pieza suelta, pista/componente defectuosos, etc. Las baterías (2 recargables de 400 mAh) parecen estar bien (1,4v) y he probado con otras baterías (no nuevas, pero que funcionan bien en otro aparato de alto consumo) y no veo mejoría.

En todo momento la pantalla mostraba, aunque débilmente, algunos iconos, pero los dígitos que forman letras y números con "barras" no funcionaban bien. No sé si se activaban aleatoriamente o faltaban algunos de activarse, pero el resultado (las letras y/o números formados) era ininteligible.

El terminal hace el característico "plín-plín" cuando se deja en la base y las teclas hacen el "bip" como antes, cuando se pulsan, pero sin resultado aparente en la pantalla. No suenan las señales de línea ni de llamada en el auricular.

He limpiado el teclado y las pistas con isopropílico y un bastoncito de algodón, sin mejoría. Las pistas no se veían sucias pero por si acaso había alguna suciedad acumulada en algún rinconcito inaccesible, sumergí toda la placa en isopropílico durante quince minutos y luego la sequé lo mejor que pude y con un secador de pelo (el aire a baja temperatura).

A partir de sumergirlo y secarlo ha dejado de funcionar completamente la pantalla también: ya no muestra ni iconos ni caracteres formados con "barras".

No he mirado voltajes ni nada. No sabría por dónde empezar.

Os pongo fotos de la placa.

Cualquier ayuda (empezando por lo más simple que debería revisar) se agradece.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2019)

Que se yo , esperemos a algún especialista en inalámbricos , por lo pronto podrias cambiar esos tres electrolíticos  , con suerte alguno se haya puesto con fugas . . .


----------



## DownBabylon (Sep 24, 2019)

Tal vez tenga un falso en las conexiones de la pantalla, ese flex delgadito, suelen despegarse, eso ayudaria al problema de los caracteres desconocidos, y lo de la llamada, ¿No sera que tienes que volver a emparejar el telefono con la base? Prueba lo de la pantalla, con el telefono con baterias, presiona levemente con alguna barra de goma o con el dedo de tal modo que todo el flex que esta conectado a la pantalla se presione levemente a ver si asi ya se ve algo en la pantalla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2019)

Cómo te dice DownBabylon , una cosa es el display y otra el emparejarlos , algunos necesitan apretar un botón o una serie de ellos para encontrase base con movil . . .  a leer el manualcito.


----------



## Escorpiuser (Sep 25, 2019)

Lo de emparejar el teléfono con la base ya lo he probado muchas veces y, de hecho, suena el clásico "plin-plin" (dos tonos agudos) indicando que se reconocen. Pero eso no soluciona ni la pantalla ni el hecho de no poder hacer ni recibir llamadas. No creo que haya más procedimiento a realizar para emparejarlos, nunca ha hecho falta otra cosa. El manual... vete a saber dónde estará. El teléfono tiene unos 9 años de vida. ¿Obsolescencia programada?

Lo del flex me extraña que sea la causa principal (aunque puede ser ahora parte del problema, sobre todo a raíz de la limpieza con isopropílico) porque el teléfono empezó a hacer "sonidos" extraños por la noche y a partir de ahí ya no funcionó.

No obstante, probaré lo del flex y lo de los electrolíticos. Gracias a ambos.


----------



## lynspyre (Sep 25, 2019)

Una pregunta, ¿sumergiste la placa con todo y pantalla?. De ser así, dile adiós a ese display.
Otra cosita, marca y modelo del aparatito. Y no sé, pero creo que 1.4V no es indicativo de matería funcionando, tengo un Panasonic (no recuerdo el modelo y no lo tengo a la mano) y la batería es de 3.6V


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 25, 2019)

Los Panasonic que tengo y he tenido llevan dos pilas recargables, o sea 1.4V.
Tuve que desechar dos Panasonic por avería similar, empiezan durando menos la carga de las baterías, continúan pitando e indicando baja batería aunque estén cargadas y terminan haciendo parpadeos y cosas raras el display para dejar de funcionar por completo. El proceso dura semanas.
Comentándolo con un colega que se dedicaba a reparar emisoras y teléfonos llegamos a pensar en la obsolescencia *, pues los fallos coincidían con la edad de los aparatos y todos terminaban igual.

* En algún foro me dijeron que no, que era imposible, que cambiara las baterías y saldría funcionando, aún después de indicarles que las baterías se habían cambiado dos veces.


----------



## Escorpiuser (Sep 25, 2019)

lynspyre dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿sumergiste la placa con todo y pantalla?. De ser así, dile adiós a ese display.



«Adiós, Display...» 

«La experiencia es proporcional al número de aparatos estropeados.»

No sabía que no se podían sumergir algunas cosas en isopropílico. Pensé que era el disolvente apropiado para todo tema de electrónica. ¿Cómo le afecta al display? ¿No está sellado el cuarzo líquido del interior? Yo pensaba que habría afectado al adhesivo del flex (aún no he probado a presionar el flex, como me recomendaron en algún comentario anterior) y que sería solucionable.



lynspyre dijo:


> Otra cosita, marca y modelo del aparatito.



Carrefour, CPD110S. 



lynspyre dijo:


> Y no sé, pero creo que 1.4V no es indicativo de matería funcionando, tengo un Panasonic (no recuerdo el modelo y no lo tengo a la mano) y la batería es de 3.6V



Son dos baterías recargables de 1,2v en serie; cuando están cargadas marcan 1,4v cada una.


----------



## lynspyre (Sep 26, 2019)

Bueeeeeno, eso dependerá de la calidad del display, pero por lo general, sumergir los displays, sea cual sea su construcción (LCD, LED, AMOLED, etc) son susceptibles a la humedad. Yo he matado suficientes displays con tan sólo una gota de alcohol que se me chispoteó, el display se mancha, pierde contraste, etc.

Y lo de la batería, ya entendí, así si. Verifica que tengas voltaje en cada punto de la board, eso te ayudara a diagnosticar la posible falla.


----------



## Escorpiuser (Sep 26, 2019)

Si la pantalla no muestra signos de vida (aún no me he puesto con ello), ni me molesto en mirar voltajes.

Gracias, no obstante, por tus aportaciones.

Si hay novedades, lo añadiré a este hilo.


----------

